# Elite Screens Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have two very nice projector screens to giveaway compliments of Elite Screens and the Shack.

*EZ Electric VMAX100UWH2 100" 16x9* and an *R100WH1 Fixed Frame 100" 16x9*



















*
Qualifications*

The qualification period is from October 1, 2009 until December 15, 2009... just in time for Christmas!
Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2009 in order to qualify.

You must have at least 10 posts in the forum.

Post in the Elite Screens Giveaway Qualification Thread as to why you need or want a screen and which one you would prefer. You can list either or both in order of preference.

Include a photo image of where you would install the screen.

Make sure your equipment is listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.

After December 15, the staff will vote on the two members who will receive the screens.

Shipping will be taken care of for CONUS Lower 48 addresses, otherwise the winner will be responsible for shipping.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2009 in order to qualify.

Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here.

Good luck!


........

This is the announcement thread only... no discussion here... use the discussion thread... Thanks!


----------

